# What to do if we need to change our information...?



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

hey i was wondering, i need to change my information, cuz where i signed up i said ill be coming in an m3, but im not, will it make a difference? Because i will be riding along with one of my friends.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

iwannadinanm3 said:


> *hey i was wondering, i need to change my information, cuz where i signed up i said ill be coming in an m3, but im not, will it make a difference? Because i will be riding along with one of my friends. *


Don't worry about it!


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

ok, cool


----------

